# Active duty with NREMT-P?



## RapelSyrup (Feb 13, 2011)

I was informed that there is a Paramedic program offered by a local college that is 11 months long and frequently has active duty students. 

I'm looking to see if anyone that was AD (Army, ideally) has gone through one of these courses. I know its a long shot, but there's always hope someone on here has.

EDIT: It is 4 hours at night, M, W, F and sometimes on Saturday, and if my commander signs off on it, I could attend.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 15, 2011)

the army is currently holding there own paramedic programs.... i cannot think of the atrrs thing off the top of my head, and i am to tired to look it up tonight... that might be another option for you


----------



## 325Medic (Feb 15, 2011)

In the mid 90's I took the paramedic class @ Fayetteville Comm. College while active duty @ Ft. Bragg. The Army paid for it...

325.


----------



## phideux (Feb 17, 2011)

RapelSyrup said:


> I was informed that there is a Paramedic program offered by a local college that is 11 months long and frequently has active duty students.
> 
> I'm looking to see if anyone that was AD (Army, ideally) has gone through one of these courses. I know its a long shot, but there's always hope someone on here has.
> 
> EDIT: It is 4 hours at night, M, W, F and sometimes on Saturday, and if my commander signs off on it, I could attend.



That might cover the class time, but what about the out of class time? In an 11 month class you probably have to do 1 day a week on your hospital clinical, and another day a week doing ride time.


----------



## Jon (Feb 17, 2011)

Class likely requires 16 hours +/- a week for clinical. Depending on what your duty job and hours are, its possible.


----------



## 82nd medic (Mar 30, 2011)

a few guys from my unit took EMT-P courses. the unit contracted out the instructors though


----------

